# Female fighters



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

I have just got 5 different coloured female fighters. They doing really well in my community tank, and looking really gourgous. Will post pics when possible.


----------



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

they are very shy at the moment, will they become more active and show theirselfs when they settle into the tank ?


----------



## Gemificus (Jan 26, 2007)

*preparing for a knock down*

i have 7 female fighters in amazing colours mostly purples, blues and reds, they live in thier own tank with my male and some flying foxes and sucking loaches, 

i find that although sometimes they will have a swim around fighters seem to be naturally shy Ive had my tank for over 6 month and they still mostly hide away than swim freely 

i find it makes it all the more special when they are out and about,


----------



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

Right okay, i just thought i was doing something wrong and thats why they was hinding alot. but now i now they are fine. 

How do you know if they are male or female, as they was all in the same tank in the shop, but one seems to be acting very aggressive towards the other 4 females.

Edit :

I have a plant called parrot feather (its very bushy) the females always seem to hide in there. I have taken it out because I was scared they might get stuck and die within in... will they or is the plant safe for them ?


----------



## Gemificus (Jan 26, 2007)

the plant should be safe for them i personaly have never used parrot feather but i can't see a huge problem with it,

male fighters have long flowing fins that drape behind them, they are genrally very pretty fish and in pet shops are kept in separate small tanks usualy about 4inches squared as male fighters will kill other male fighters, 

female fighters can also be agressive and i was warned that putting my male in the same tank could be dangerous because if a female takes a disliking to him she could kill him, my females can somtimes get a little agressive with each other but i have not had any fatalitys and the only casulty i have ever had was when one of my females gave my male a black eye and a fat lip but he healed quickly and has been fine since 

i shouldnt worry too much about the agression unless it starts to get out of hand as they due usually settle down 

i'm not an expert i'm just going from experience hope it helps


----------



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

Right then, i might put the plant back into the tank after a while. 

My two males have long flowing fines too (vine tails) but I do know you can get short fined males (PK) and wondered how you would tell the different between them then, 

So just to keep a eye on them and if anything else comes off it to maybe take the agressive one out? All she does is go up to another female and flare up and then chase a little bit then moves onto a new female. doesnt mean to do any harm (at the moment)

The help you have given is brilliant so far thanks. I have been kleeping males for about 1 and a half years now. but this is my first time with the females. im hoping to breed from them in the may time.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Not even gonna get started on the "keeping males with females thing" as the response is always "they are fine".

But as for bettas being shy.....they aren't. A healthy betta being kept in a suitable environment shouldn't be hiding away most of the time. In a mixed betta or community tank, a betta that is hiding away is normally a sign that all is not well. Normally a sign that they are not happy with the environment and/or tankmates. 

The betta is probably one of the more inquisitive fish, taking notice of their surroundings and their owners.


----------



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

right okay. i have only had them less then a day, so could they be still settling in. they have been coming out a little more. but they shoot away within the plants when anyone gets near to the tank glass


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

I've only ever kept a single female fighter in my community tank as they have a reputation of being aggressive towards each other when kept in groups...:hmm:


----------



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

Well i looked into keeping females a while back but nothing happened about it, and i got told to keep them in groups as they do better. 

Now im getting a little confused


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Maybe a large group like that would be ok as it would spread the aggression e.g. as with Tiger Barbs. :whistling2:


----------



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

oh right, if all is well and they start to show a little more within the tank, i might be added some more on a later date, if this is possible


----------



## Gemificus (Jan 26, 2007)

at the end of the day you can read as many books as you like n get advice from so many so called experts but when it comes down to it your experts go from experience and every one's experience is different, and so many diff views will confuse someone, in the pet shop the males are kept separate and females together i think if the females were to be kept alone too they would separate them also,

my females like to stay in the comfort of the leaves of my plants when i go close they pop out they have bright colours healthy appetites and have never in my time of owning them had any illness, 

i can hand feed my fighters without a problem i personally find that they dont swim round all the time like for example my danios and guppies would but they come out as they please,

everyones tank is different so noone can say what your doing is wrong or right


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

I wasn't refering to keeping multiple females. I was refering to keeping males with females. 
You said "_i have ever had was when one of my females gave my male a black eye and a fat lip but he healed quickly and has been fine since_. So even though you have witnesed the problem yourself, you are still willing to risk the health of your fish? Next time the male may not be so lucky. They can be fine for weeks or months and then one day it can change. It only takes a few minutes for one betta to completely destroy another, ripping fins, damaging gills and eyes. 

Oh, i dont consider myself an expert. I consider myself a knowledgeable, experienced keeper and breeder of Betta splendens, who puts the welfare of my fish first.


----------



## Gemificus (Jan 26, 2007)

i'm not having a go,

my male is ok when he was hurt he was removed i have placed him back in once he was better yes with a risk of him being hurt again but as soon as i see any sign of that he will be removed permanently,

being a fish keeper yourself you know they can get depressed and when he was not with his girls he was depressed with his girls he is very happy and healthy he has never tried to build a nest or dominate the other girls

maybe he's gay :lol2:


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Removing him was probably the best thing you could have done, but to put him back knowing what may happen isn't learning by experience. 
He'd be better off if you divided a section of the tank off just for him.

As for keeping a sorority of females, 5+ is the way to go. Females can take ages to settle down, often weeks of petty fighting can take place. I have a few females that cant be housed with others as they will attack them. We also have a tank with some females in that we cannot add any more to as the new ones will get attacked. The damage can be inflicted in a few seconds. Once any injury is inflicted, there is the possibility of infection setting in. This is due to open wounds and a lowered immune system due to stress.


----------



## gravitation (Nov 4, 2009)

andy007 said:


> Removing him was probably the best thing you could have done, but to put him back knowing what may happen isn't learning by experience.
> He'd be better off if you divided a section of the tank off just for him.
> 
> As for keeping a sorority of females, 5+ is the way to go. Females can take ages to settle down, often weeks of petty fighting can take place. I have a few females that cant be housed with others as they will attack them. We also have a tank with some females in that we cannot add any more to as the new ones will get attacked. The damage can be inflicted in a few seconds. Once any injury is inflicted, there is the possibility of infection setting in. This is due to open wounds and a lowered immune system due to stress.


Well said.

If people intend on keeping female community tanks then buy them as young stock so that they get used to living with one and other while they are younger and less likely to inflict serious damage. I've had two older females that could not be housed with others - they were way too aggressive. Size has alot to do with it aswell, make sure they are all evenly sized when they start out and that way they will develop their own pecking order.

Please don't keep males with females, females have no way of escaping a male in an artificial setting. It might look pretty, but it's cruel.

A few of my females.

































































Two males.


----------



## Luca Brasi (Feb 7, 2010)

Just out of interest if the fish are hiding away and not looking particularly well, you might want to check your water parameters. Post your temperature (Betta splendens do better at warmer temperatures than most tropical community tanks), ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, ph, gh and kh readings if you can. There could be a clue or two in the params. Just a thought.


----------



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

gravitation - 2nd collum down picture of the right, 3 of my females look like that with the dark blue colouring, but red and light blue when they hit the light. The other two are a pale brown with some dark brown stripes running through their body (not stress lines) and bright red fins. 

The fish are looking fine and are starting to come out a little more. They are all looking healthy, swimming fine and eating and brightly coloured. There is nothing there to make me think that they "should" be ill. I was just wondering if they was a active fish. As said before, they seem to be coming out a little more. The two that are fighting are carrying on but its nothing deadly at the moment. She is stiffen her body flaring up and then flicking her tail towards the other females head. I have always kept my males apart, and wouldnt never think of putting female and male together, its just not fair in my opion. they seem to be happy with their tank mates too, swimming beside them every now and again.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

@ Gravitation - Want that female, purple/lilac butterfly:2thumb: Would go a treat with our pink butterfly male:whistling2:


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

top right and 2nd left females are stunners Grav!

And Andy, i think these days these kind of threads are becoming :2wallbang:


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

gravitation said:


> A few of my females.
> 
> image image
> 
> ...


 stunning fighters :no1:


----------



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

Im sorry to be a pain towards anyone that is thinking these threads are:banghead: but i just wanted to make sure that I was doing everything right and it wasnt myself. Which I have come to the thought that it isnt and that they are settling in. Becasue whenever I lok it they seem a little more active. I would rather ask then to be sorry later on (towards the agressive part of the thread) First time keeping females, and wanted to know from a experianced person etc. 

Also I keep males (seprate of course) so do know what bettas like in temp wise. the temp is fine and everything else Ph levels, ammonia level and so on are fine, because i test my water regualy and all the other fish within the tank have been perfect and well since I have had them


----------



## Luca Brasi (Feb 7, 2010)

CornSnakeLover said:


> Im sorry to be a pain towards anyone that is thinking these threads are:banghead: but i just wanted to make sure that I was doing everything right and it wasnt myself. Which I have come to the thought that it isnt and that they are settling in. Becasue whenever I lok it they seem a little more active. I would rather ask then to be sorry later on (towards the agressive part of the thread) First time keeping females, and wanted to know from a experianced person etc.
> 
> Also I keep males (seprate of course) so do know what bettas like in temp wise. the temp is fine and everything else Ph levels, ammonia level and so on are fine, because i test my water regualy and all the other fish within the tank have been perfect and well since I have had them


I think the problem with threads going :banghead: is all down to poor communication. If all the members of this thread were sat around a table in a beer garden discussing the same subject do you think people would argue as they do online? Me neither! 

But it's easy to be an argumentative :censor: in a faceless cyber world hidden behind a computer screen! :whistling2:

Another problem is the fact that one person may have kept a fish alive for a few years and immediately thinks "well i must be right". Theres a lot more to it than that. Keeping an animal in captivity alive is one thing, giving it maximum quality of life is quite another. People tend to judge themselves by their own standards and knowledge. Sadly their own ideas can be very wrong, but in their own littel world they're an expert which leads to all kinds of pointless argueing. Then there's the "wannabee expert" posters. People who believe they know a lot but when challenged ask for proof, because they're unaware of some random facts and feel belittled, hence the need to argue.

So I wouldn't worry. If you've got a question ask away. Just ignore the bitch fests that are online forums. :2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

You'll get nothing but grief, cyber bullying and accusations of animal abuse if you state in public on a forum that you keep a male with females. Despite you knowing that your fish don't fight, these so called experts will look at a short video clip and decide that they know everything there is to know about your fish and will pronounce pompously that because their fins are not as pristine as their poor show fish which are kept in tiny isolation tanks, that your fish are stressed and unhappy. It makes no difference that your fish might not fight or show aggression to each other. It makes no difference that your fish live 5 years, they know best:bash:
If you ask thenm how old their poor solitary fish live, they won't tell you. Probably because they don't live very long at all.
Any vet will tell you that stress is a killer. It doesn't matter what species of animal it is, if it's kept in conditions where it's constantly stressed, it either gets sick a lot, or dies young. So by my way of thinking, if fish live a long life, never get ill, never fight or get injuries, the conditions they are kept in must be suitable no matter what these so called experts want you to believe.
I keep one male and 4 females in a 48 litre planted tank. I posted a clip of them on here when I fed them and one of the so called experts immediately pronounced that they were all attacking each other and were all stressed. They were actually feeding and attacking the micro pellets I'd put in, but no, from miles away, never having seen the tank or my fish, the expert pronounced and was most offended that I argued and disagreed with him.
My 30+ years keeping bettas in a community tank and them all reaching at least 5 years, and all perfectly healthy, counted for nothing because the males fins weren't as perfect as their poor lonely isolated show betta fins were.
And if that wasn't enough, they then followed me to my youtube and started making comments on there too about how terrible I was, how cruel, how stressed. So be very careful, there are som rather unpleasant cyber bullies about who will try to give you grief if you disagree with them. They even kicked me off their betta forum because I disagreed with them and said it was because I was 'a nasty person'. So, agree with them to their face and you'll be fine,but if you don't agree with them, you'll be labelled a nasty person and an animal abuser. If that isn't fanaticism I don't know what is.:whistling2:


----------



## Luca Brasi (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah I've seen that link. To be fair though fenwoman you did shoot yourself in both feet with one comment. You said your Betta has split fins as it swims vigorously. Anyone who knows anything about fish will see that as a very daft comment. 

I'm not looking for another :banghead: thread, Or to start an argument but when you make such a statement you'll be subject to ridicule I'm afraid.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Luca Brasi said:


> Yeah I've seen that link. To be fair though fenwoman you did shoot yourself in both feet with one comment. You said your Betta has split fins as it swims vigorously. Anyone who knows anything about fish will see that as a very daft comment.
> 
> I'm not looking for another :banghead: thread, Or to start an argument but when you make such a statement you'll be subject to ridicule I'm afraid.


 Well I was only going on the information given to me byu a real fish expert. He suggested that, just as my own long hair will get split ends if I go out in the wind without tying it back and allowing it to be whipped about, so will Rufus's long fins get split ends by being as active a swimmer in the tank, especially if he swims in the current of the filter. That made sense to me. Since I have had Rufus only 7 weeks or so, and since his fins are no different from when I bought him, I still cannot see why the betta facists deem me to be an abuser.I get even more frustrated by the fact that none of them will mention what age their bettas live to. After all, if they are kept in such superior conditions to mine, they surely must live at least as long or longer?
I remember whan I showed standard poodles at championship level back in the 1980's. All the then 'experts' told me that I would not be able to keep my dogs like dogs with a full show coat. I'd not be able to have them follow me when I rode out for hours on end along a disused railway track, or allow them to gallop through bushes etc etc, because it'd 'ruin' their coat for show. I determined back then that they'd live as dogs first and be show dogs second. I never noticed coat damage, and neither did the judges who placed my dogs, including the one who gave me Best of Breed.
Looks will always be way down on my list. I want my animals to live as near natural lives as possible, with as much space as possible and company of it's own kind (where applicable) and if the end of Rufus's fins is a bit frilly, then so be it.He's happy and he gets the best of everything just as all my animals do.
I may not win shows with him. I'd not enter shows with him as I consider it a vanity and terribly stressful to a fish in any case, and I may not call myself an 'expert', but if for the last 30+ years, I keep fish and those fish never get sick, never get diseases, are active, feeding and live very long lives, I'd say I must be doing something right, wouldn't you?


----------



## Luca Brasi (Feb 7, 2010)

fenwoman said:


> Well I was only going on the information given to me byu a real fish expert. He suggested that, just as my own long hair will get split ends if I go out in the wind without tying it back and allowing it to be whipped about, so will Rufus's long fins get split ends by being as active a swimmer in the tank, especially if he swims in the current of the filter. That made sense to me. Since I have had Rufus only 7 weeks or so, and since his fins are no different from when I bought him, I still cannot see why the betta facists deem me to be an abuser.I get even more frustrated by the fact that none of them will mention what age their bettas live to. After all, if they are kept in such superior conditions to mine, they surely must live at least as long or longer?
> I remember whan I showed standard poodles at championship level back in the 1980's. All the then 'experts' told me that I would not be able to keep my dogs like dogs with a full show coat. I'd not be able to have them follow me when I rode out for hours on end along a disused railway track, or allow them to gallop through bushes etc etc, because it'd 'ruin' their coat for show. I determined back then that they'd live as dogs first and be show dogs second. I never noticed coat damage, and neither did the judges who placed my dogs, including the one who gave me Best of Breed.
> Looks will always be way down on my list. I want my animals to live as near natural lives as possible, with as much space as possible and company of it's own kind (where applicable) and if the end of Rufus's fins is a bit frilly, then so be it.He's happy and he gets the best of everything just as all my animals do.
> I may not win shows with him. I'd not enter shows with him as I consider it a vanity and terribly stressful to a fish in any case, and I may not call myself an 'expert', but if for the last 30+ years, I keep fish and those fish never get sick, never get diseases, are active, feeding and live very long lives, I'd say I must be doing something right, wouldn't you?


I think you've been misinformed. Perhaps the filter flow is far too strong for the fish. Though I doubt it. 

I know nowt about dogs, but can't understand your opposition to fish shows if you were showing animals yourself. I suppose I'm a hypocrite too on that front though. I don't show my fish but I go to shows to look! :whistling2:

30+ years and never any disease in your aquaria? I think most if not all hardcore fish keepers would be very surprised by that. Very, very surprised in fact. Fish do get sick due to factors other than poor husbandry after all. 

So long age is a good factor yes. But your comments on silver dollars in a small tank are a bit dodgy. They're a fast swimming shoaling species that need lots of room. So I agree with your "Betta fascist friend" on that one I'm afraid.


----------



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

Can i just state that Im not the person that keeps males with females. I have never tried it so cant say if its wrong or right, i just wouldnt want to try it and maybe lose some fishes along the way etc... It just seems these comments towards keeping male and females together is kinda getting directed towards me.


----------



## Luca Brasi (Feb 7, 2010)

In a 400 litre tank heavily planted etc I'd try it for sure. In a tiny (sub 100 litre) tank I wouldn't. Then again in a 1000 litre aquarium I may even try 2 males as there may be enough room for them to keep out of each others way as they do in the wild. 

I'd be ready to move fish though if needed.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Luca Brasi said:


> I think you've been misinformed. Perhaps the filter flow is far too strong for the fish. Though I doubt it.


 well I guess you'll know best about the strength of the flow on my filter.:whistling2:



> I know nowt about dogs, but can't understand your opposition to fish shows if you were showing animals yourself.[/quuote]
> Well I know a lot about dogs. Dogs are not anything like fish. They are social animals, happy to be wherever their owner is. They get taken out and about on a normal daily basis. They suffer no stress from being taken out to a strange place with noise and temperature differences etc. I'm only amazed you can't see this.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

I think I already proved in your last thread that your last Betta Rufus didn't actually live until 5years old at all. In fact if you chose to tell the truth for once, he didn't even make 2 years :whistling2:

You really do make me laugh Fenwoman.....I really don't think I've ever come across such a bitter twisted old woman in my life!!!!!


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

All I have ever done on threads about Bettas is to give the best advice I can. Advice based on experience, research and knowledge. If that doesn't play to what certain people believe thats Tuff basically. People can take my advice or leave it, I really dont give a hoot.

What really gets my goat, is when people come on stating stuff that is a lie. i.e. a member stating her male lived for 5 yrs, Bull. A simple google search shows it was more like 9 months!!!!

Its gettin very tiresome with the "so called experts" quote. I think a little jealousy creeps in with some people. As I said, I dont think of myself as an expert. I think of myself as someone who has taken the time to do research and gain experience, not just stick fish in a tank because they look pretty. I, along with Sweetcorn, built and run one of the busiest Betta forums on the net, but hey I guess we know nothing?

Who ever it was that said these threads are like :2wallbang: (cant be bothered to look back) You chose to post on the thread, nobody made you. And it was OK until some people with bitter attitudes started hijacking.

What I say is, If people dont want advice or wont accept advice, dont bother asking on a public forum. There's too many people who ask this or that, and repliers spend their time answering as best they can, and what for? To get the internet idiots spouting their rubbish.

You'll notice that the only people who have posted agreements to my beliefs are people who have kept many Bettas. So does that make them all wrong too?

And Fenwoman - If anyone is an Internet bully its you. You're the one with the high almighty attitude, your the one where trouble follows you all over the www, you're the one that has been banned from forums because of your attitude. So before you start slagging me off, i suggest you go take a long hard look in the mirror. I dont normally have a direct go at someone, but in your case I'll make an exception as you just post to have a go at people. You only posted on this thread to inflame it, that makes you a troll!

The OP of this thread has the right idea, along with a couple of others. At least she has asked for advice and has done her research.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> And if that wasn't enough, they then followed me to my youtube and started making comments on there too about how terrible I was, how cruel, how stressed. So be very careful, there are som rather unpleasant cyber bullies about who will try to give you grief if you disagree with them. They even kicked me off their betta forum because I disagreed with them and said it was because I was 'a nasty person'. So, agree with them to their face and you'll be fine,but if you don't agree with them, you'll be labelled a nasty person and an animal abuser. If that isn't fanaticism I don't know what is.:whistling2:


I would be very careful what you accuse people of! I, nor Sweetcorn, have NEVER posted any remarks on your youtube. I'm severly P***** off with your accusations. You got kicked from the forum because of your attitude and rudeness, which is not tollerated.


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Is it possible that the most aggressive female could actually be a short-finned male? I bought a group of female fighters for my planted tank a few years back, then 1 of them killed all the others. I took her back to the shop and the owner apologised and said she was mis-sexed. (It was a brilliant shop, he gave me a group of neons as a replacement)


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

diamondlil said:


> Is it possible that the most aggressive female could actually be a short-finned male? I bought a group of female fighters for my planted tank a few years back, then 1 of them killed all the others. I took her back to the shop and the owner apologised and said she was mis-sexed. (It was a brilliant shop, he gave me a group of neons as a replacement)


Quite possible, its happens a lot with shop bought as its hard to sex them sometimes.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> If for the last 30+ years, I keep fish and those fish *never get sick, never get diseases*, are active, feeding and live very long lives, I'd say I must be doing something right, wouldn't you?


Wow, either you've had the hardiest stock selection in fishkeeping history or you've got a selective memory. :hmm:



andy007 said:


> Fenwoman - If anyone is an Internet bully its you. You're the one with the high almighty attitude, your the one where trouble follows you all over the www, you're the one that has been banned from forums because of your attitude. So before you start slagging me off, i suggest you go take a long hard look in the mirror. I dont normally have a direct go at someone, but in your case I'll make an exception as you just post to have a go at people. You only posted on this thread to inflame it, that makes you a troll!


You're not the first to post similar statements, you won't be the last either but bless you for trying! 30+ years is ample time to develop a _very _thick skin, it would appear. :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

andy007 said:


> Quite possible, its happens a lot with shop bought as its hard to sex them sometimes.


It was really upsetting and put me off bettas in mixed tanks, to be honest. I did have a gorgeous male I kept in a separate tank a couple of years later though, and if I ever started keeping fish again I'd most likely go for a nice big betta boy!


----------



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

This is what im starting to think. the female actually being a short fined male (PK it would be - wouldnt it) anyways i have posted a thread with pictures of them all in the fish picture sections. There is a picture of the *female with attuide* flaring up. this might help people decide if male or female it is. thanks andy and sweetcorn for the information, and anyone else that has actually given right information


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

diamondlil said:


> It was really upsetting and put me off bettas in mixed tanks, to be honest. I did have a gorgeous male I kept in a separate tank a couple of years later though, and if I ever started keeping fish again I'd most likely go for a nice big betta boy!


Its so difficult to sex some, especially PK's. We've had about 3 or 4 that turned out to be males. Virtually every fish shop that sells female bettas always has about 4 or 5 males mixed in.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

CornSnakeLover said:


> This is what im starting to think. the female actually being a short fined male (PK it would be - wouldnt it) anyways i have posted a thread with pictures of them all in the fish picture sections. There is a picture of the *female with attuide* flaring up. this might help people decide if male or female it is. thanks andy and sweetcorn for the information, and anyone else that has actually given right information


if you can, pop the possible male into a breeding trap with something floating. this may encourage him to show his true self by building a nest.


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

andy007 said:


> Its so difficult to sex some, especially PK's. We've had about 3 or 4 that turned out to be males. Virtually every fish shop that sells female bettas always has about 4 or 5 males mixed in.


Yep, that's what the shop owner said. (I actually gave up keeping fish after the ones I got from there eventually died out, the shop closed and we've never had a decent aquatics shop 'round here again)
BTW, I wanted to look at your site, but the link isn't working


----------



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

i will put him into the breeding net with a ping pong ball float in the net with him. I can only get the possible male when it is showing agression, as i have two that look the same etc.

In some way i hope he is a male, in other i hope he isnt


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

andy007 said:


> Its so difficult to sex some, especially PK's. We've had about 3 or 4 that turned out to be males. *Virtually every fish shop that sells female bettas always has about 4 or 5 males mixed in.*


 really? :gasp: 


i thought they were just **** Bettas...


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

LOL...I saw that little writing!!

It's quite common to have males with groups of females. Most lfs get in stocks of PK females and these are the hardest to sex because the males and females have short fins. Most are juveniles and it's not until they are in a tank and start to mature that problems will start occuring. 

The biggest myth is that only females have a ovipositor when in fact young males will quite often have this as well.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

daftlassieEmma said:


> really? :gasp:
> 
> 
> i thought they were just **** Bettas...


:lol2: Two of our local shops in particular always have rogue males. Thing is, they come from the suppliers marked up as females and the shop takes it as read. Its only when you watch their behaviour that you can pick them out.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

diamondlil said:


> BTW, I wanted to look at your site, but the link isn't working


Hmmmm....I cant get on it either lol Will check with Host.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Sweetcorn said:


> I think I already proved in your last thread that your last Betta Rufus didn't actually live until 5years old at all. In fact if you chose to tell the truth for once, he didn't even make 2 years :whistling2:


 you mean the one which was killed by the silver dollars? That was the last one. All previous Rufus's have lived at least 4 years. Believe it or don't, makes no difference oto me. If it upsets you so much to be wrong then have it your own way. You are right in all things. You are the fount of all knowledge about fish. Nobody knows better than you. Everyone else is wrong. I am doing everything wrong, my fish live terrible lives because I do everything wrong.
There. Are you feeling happier now?:whistling2:



> You really do make me laugh Fenwoman


 well I guess that's some achievement then as I really got the impression that you weren't happy in yourself at all.


> ....I really don't think I've ever come across such a bitter twisted old woman in my life!!!!!


 And that's the point isn't it? You have never 'come across me' in your life. You don't know me. Have never met me, never spoken to me, don't know anyone who has met me or does know me, yet because I happen to disagree with you, you form an opinion. Well if that's what it takes for you to feel that your life is somehow complete, fill yer boots love.:flrt:

I'm sorry to break this to you as I feel it may tip you over the edge emotionally but................what you think of me, has no effect on me at all. You are not anyone important in my life.I really couldn't care less about you.You are a random stranger on an internet forum. That's all.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

daftlassieEmma said:


> I thought they were just **** Bettas...


:lol2:


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> you mean the one which was killed by the silver dollars? That was the last one. All previous Rufus's have lived at least 4 years.


Honestly though I remember your post about a betta dying of old age that was about 2 years old and your plans to get a new one. Mine lived for about 2-3 years so I wouldn't have remembered the post at all except that you wrote about rinsing out your filters in tap water. Nothing about being killed by silver dollars;

I lost my old siamese fighting fish (betta splendens) yesterday. He was nearly 2 years old and dog tame. He had been unwell for only a couple of days and looking 'old'. Still tried to follow me as I moved near the tank though, then yesterday morning I found him dead. I'm gutted.
I do everything wrong according to the fish forums. I wash my filters out every few weeks in cold water and I keep the water warmer than recommended, plus I kept Rufus in a community tank. All big no nos by all accounts. 
Rufus was a lovely boy and never aggressive to any other fish.
Here he is a few weeks after I got him. I had to put him into a jar to take the picture.His grew better fins in a few weeks, much bigger and 'flowey'.
I'm going to Walsoken aquatics on Friday in the hope that they have managed to source another of the same colour for me.


----------



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

From a innocent Questions about is my female bettas being alright, this has turned into a very bitter argument, and I really dont wish it to. I hate fighting about something that is so silly a 5 year old would do this. But not say im getting involed because im not, i just wish this not to happen on my post, and to take it out with each other else where


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

You can thank fenwoman for that, but its not only your threads its happened to so dont be too worried.


----------



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

I dont see why it went from advice she was giving me to a fall blown b*tchy argument towards everyone. I hate people like that (i use to do it and now i know how annoying it can be and thats why I have changed into a better memeber, and learnt from what I did/have done) 

Im glad im not the only one going through this


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

Sweetcorn said:


> The biggest myth is that only females have a ovipositor when in fact young males will quite often have this as well.


 ah, see that's the first thing i would have been looking for :blush:




fenwoman said:


> I'm sorry to break this to you as I feel it may tip you over the edge emotionally but................what you think of me, has no effect on me at all. You are not anyone important in my life.I really couldn't care less about you.You are a random stranger on an internet forum. That's all.


then why do you keep coming back to try and wind them up? obviously it has gotten to you or you wouldn't be making such a fuss : victory:


----------

